# <<<<<<friday pics>>>>>>



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

Figured I would start this one....for once......



lets go with some moon and sun shots


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

A few work pics:texasflag


----------



## JohnAkaB (May 31, 2010)

New toy for me, wife wasn't too happy to see me bring it home...its only my 7th gun in the house lol
Our first vendor show last week, visit www.sweetmelange.com
Children's Museum


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

A few...


----------



## aggieanglr (Oct 1, 2007)

4 best hunting buddies a guy could have.









Oldest coming out of the gas house at Ft. Sill.









Found a little hole.


----------



## Palmetto (Jun 28, 2004)

*Kid Pics....its all I got.*

1. Gus Laughing
2. See my Spider?
3. Wade's first picture day at "work" (he gets mad when you say school, he calls it "work". )
4. Meeeoooow baby!


----------



## threeredfish (Aug 24, 2009)

because cotton candy is that good.....


----------



## okmajek (May 29, 2012)

Dads new project from Memphis


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Some pretty little mushrooms that grew this week in our outdoor flower pot.


----------



## okmajek (May 29, 2012)

Blown 55 we finished re painting the white
On last week.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Pics from the last snapper trip of the season with Dad last weekend. We took his boat and just idled out there and back, burning less that 100 gallons from Dickinson to Claypile and back. We both wanted to keep going and head on to Grand Cayman. That's a run we have made together many times over the years. 8 knots max.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Dudes working way up there. HOG tracks in the bunker!..
GIlberts stang


----------



## WoundedMinnow (Oct 11, 2011)

My niece

Gruene wine and music festival

"Major award" if you ever seen the Christmas story


Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jaycf7 (May 30, 2009)

HAPPY FRIDAY 2C! Been a long time so I figured i would add this week!
Some of the two most important things in my life right now, oh and one of a SMALL brew!


----------



## Rob The Rude (Nov 12, 2005)

I will finally get to fire her up late next week, after many hours of hard work:work:. Temp gauges just showed up, so that's the hold up, plus having to work all weekend, and the trailer isn't finished, but I'm ready to make some smoke.:doowapsta


----------



## mike (Jun 6, 2011)

*.*

Here's a couple shots from last Friday Night's Test N Tune at RPR.


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

This guy lost his son at 4 months old and wrote this song for him. It's called "Why My Little Man. It's an amazing song. Get a tissue ready 
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10202208870765970&set=vb.1315652704&type=2&theater

1. I traded Josh in....
2. Birthday Party fun
3.My cousin, myself and friend Jessica at the cookoff
4. My little munchkin
5. Two of my loves
6. Mother in Law having lunch with Paige


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

Jamie, is that George Powasnik's Dad you're dancing with in the first pic? I've known that family since about 1974. Guy


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> 1. I traded Josh in....


Looks like a lateral move to me 

TH


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Best in a long time. 









Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Trouthunter said:


> Looks like a lateral move to me
> 
> TH


That guy is about your age heh?


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Redfish


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

Hooked Up said:


> Jamie, is that George Powasnik's Dad you're dancing with in the first pic? I've known that family since about 1974. Guy


I have no idea! He asked me to dance and I couldn't resist! He was the cutest old man EVER!!!!


----------



## RonE (Apr 10, 2006)

Right after the last front passed through we spent 4 hours from dock to dock

Bowed up
Not bad for four guys in 4 hours


----------



## WoundedMinnow (Oct 11, 2011)

Jamie_Lee said:


> This guy lost his son at 4 months old and wrote this song for him. It's called "Why My Little Man. It's an amazing song. Get a tissue ready
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10202208870765970&set=vb.1315652704&type=2&theater
> 
> 1. I traded Josh in....
> ...


Is your cousin single?


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

WoundedMinnow said:


> Is your cousin single?


:rotfl::rotfl::spineyes:


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

Jamie_Lee said:


> I have no idea! He asked me to dance and I couldn't resist! He was the cutest old man EVER!!!!


That's him for sure. Sweet Ole Guy for indeed. We just had our 30+ year high school reunion last year. He danced with EVERY lady in the ballroom that night. That man loves to dance and is ALWAYS respectful of the ladies. I've never seen anybody turn him down for a dance either! That hat is his trademark. Small world, huh? Guy


----------



## a couple more (Mar 19, 2009)

CHL qual target...after a few rounds I always tend to pull left

Sunset in Brazoria County 11 OCT


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

My son,his buddies and their homecoming dates. First time he's had a date for homecoming AND first time he's had a girl over to "hang out". My baby boy is growing up. Snif snif. They are all Freshman.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

a couple more said:


> CHL qual target...after a few rounds I always tend to pull left
> 
> Sunset in Brazoria County 11 OCT


You're either tightening your fingers, or slapping the trigger a little too hard. Do you reset your trigger finger? Keep it on the trigger until the string is over.


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

Trouthunter said:


> Looks like a lateral move to me
> 
> TH


Hell definately a trade up!!


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

hmm.. whatcha doing down there on your knees in your boss's office bud???? :headknock


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*Soups n Salad Week*

Polish-Greek - Red-HOT Marinated Cheeken w/ Cilantro Yogurt

Trout Cakes

Polish- Italian Pasta Fazoooool - ( Fagioli )

Polish -Chinese Peanut Salad

Sloppy Dave's.. You cant scratch enough flavor on these.. Roasted Yellow, Red, Poblano peppers, BBQ sauce from scratch n more

Ancho Honey Salmon Watermelon Relish

Lamb Stew

I may start to auction Dinners off...lol


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Jamie_Lee said:


> hmm.. whatcha doing down there on your knees in your boss's office bud???? :headknock


Gilbert?????


----------



## Lesto (Mar 4, 2005)

My little girl is turning out to be quite an outdoors woman. 
Ain't skeered of nuthing. Even loves our camp mascot.. Lives under our kitchen. One snake and rat eating machine! The snake... Not my daughter..


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

Had a little work this week.
3 of these and 1 even bigger.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

LouieB said:


> Had a little work this week.
> 3 of these and 1 even bigger.


Nice...I'm dropping my prop off next week for a spit shine!


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

Halloween














Kids are expensive







2 weeks away. Hope to see this guy this year








Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

*Lake Somerville Camping trip*

Lake Somerville


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

redspeck said:


> Lake Somerville


 Is that Rocky Creek?


----------



## Texasgirl44 (May 18, 2012)

*I asked my dog Hounder if he wanted to go to work for me this morning and this was his reply:*


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

Trigger's new Pad - Lowes Clearance $50
My only blood trail last weekend
Last weekends storms take their toll 1 & 2
Bumpersticker (I'm speeding because I've got to poopoo) yesterday. Not sure it will work.....


----------



## spike404 (Sep 13, 2010)

Redspeck,

Those pictures reminded me of 'roughing it' with my wife. The big fans were always required, along with a generator, if necessary.


Definitely the Joad family, 2013.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

A couple of feeders filled to the brim, a couple of trees trimmed, and walaaa ready for opening day!!

Falcon Texas....ready for the big poom-flop!!

Worked on my day off!!!:texasflag


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

spike404 said:


> Redspeck,
> 
> Those pictures reminded me of 'roughing it' with my wife. The big fans were always required, along with a generator, if necessary.
> 
> Definitely the Joad family, 2013.


We took 4 generators, 3 AC's and a few fans out there. We had to keep the wife's as comfortable as possible. Great time with the family, and many more to come. It's so important for my kids to know there cousins. Our family was getting away from get together's like this.


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Jamie_Lee said:


> hmm.. whatcha doing down there on your knees in your boss's office bud???? :headknock


Josh?


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

*Pic*



redspeck said:


> Lake Somerville


One more pic


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Some serious Fly action there.. Nice setups !


redspeck said:


> One more pic


----------



## FLAT FISHY (Jun 22, 2006)

*Looks like our family*

back in the late 70s at Big Creek


redspeck said:


> One more pic


----------



## Hookem2012 (Feb 24, 2012)

Its Friday


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

Sons xray of his femur


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

Great to see prayers still going on at some schools. They were praying for my son when he was down on the field waiting for the ambulance to arrive


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

redspeck said:


> One more pic


Condoms for tents?


----------



## bioman (Jul 6, 2005)

*a few pict from my elk hunt in utah*

my first elk
went to the wasach national forest in the unintas for the yearly elk hunting trip 
he is a 5 by 4 with a 43.5 in spread

i was to excited to take pictures actually forgot all about it till i went back to camp to get help carrying him out so only picts are of the aftermath


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

cubera said:


> Condoms for tents?


why not? they have them for pets. I wonder who puts these on?


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

fishologist said:


> my first elk
> went to the wasach national forest in the unintas for the yearly elk hunting trip
> he is a 5 by 4 with a 43.5 in spread
> 
> i was to excited to take pictures actually forgot all about it till i went back to camp to get help carrying him out so only picts are of the aftermath


 Congrats on the Elk! Rifle or Bow?


----------



## Camcopelin (Dec 10, 2012)

*Early morn*

Crystal beach


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

My New Green Lights:biggrin:


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Not quite sure what to think regarding the pet condom thing but it's just too freakin weird to contemplate.


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

mstrelectricman said:


> Not quite sure what to think regarding the pet condom thing but it's just too freakin weird to contemplate.


Just proves there is literally a market for anything.


----------



## Trey C (May 21, 2004)

*mushroom by my feeder*

Found this by my feeder, kinda cool.


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

*Deer Camp Pics*

-Practice
-Daughter's first deer hunt with her shooting
-Daughter's first deer
-You would have thought that little deer was a 12 point as happy as she was
-Filling out her tag
-Dog going with us to fill feeders
-Piggies
-Columbus Day piggies


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

*A few more from the Last Frontier*

Gotta get back before I get too dang old. 1st pic of launching a boat; cost $85. I like the Texas ramp system better.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

!0 point from my East Texas Lease Last weekend. Taken from stand with an Iphone. He had other things on his mind :biggrin:


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Profish00 said:


> My New Green Lights:biggrin:


Can you elaborate on what you used there? I moved my boat to a different slip yesterday specifically to be able to put one of those under the open part of the new slip for bait. It takes me longer to find bait than it does to make the jetties right now.


----------



## Deep Hunter (May 22, 2004)

*Underwater Green Lights*

Mont, I put these in the canal behind my house and they work great. Two years so far and no issues.

http://www.deepglow.com/underwater_lights.php


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

Son turned 1 so naturally he needs a cake.
Son at houston zoo picking his pumpkin.


----------



## NaClH2O (May 25, 2004)

JuiceGoose said:


> Son turned 1 so naturally he needs a cake.
> Son at houston zoo picking his pumpkin.
> View attachment 837617
> 
> View attachment 837625


Dang, that boy went all out on making a mess! I'm impressed.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Deep Hunter said:


> Mont, I put these in the canal behind my house and they work great. Two years so far and no issues.
> 
> http://www.deepglow.com/underwater_lights.php


Mont thats what I have under the dock 150 watt. I also have glenlocks or what ever his handle here is bait trap under there and it is always full of pin fish. I had 2 of those out in the middle but over time they would sink into the mud.

The two in the canal are 400 watt and very bright.
http://underwatergreenfishinglights.com/


----------



## fISHBUD (Oct 16, 2005)

*Better than a trunk monkey!!*

Saw this in Clear Lake the other day! It worked! People walking by gave the dog a wide berth!


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)




----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

Bull Reds on the run! 









Sent from my iPhone 5.3 using Tapatalk 2.1


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

FireEater said:


> Bull Reds on the run!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that one has dandruff!!:dance:


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

Lesto said:


> My little girl is turning out to be quite an outdoors woman.
> Ain't skeered of nuthing. Even loves our camp mascot.. Lives under our kitchen. One snake and rat eating machine! The snake... Not my daughter..


Iimpressive but might do some harm to snake grasping the neck head like that FYI if you want it to keep killing rats....and that is a big snake.


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

FireEater said:


> Bull Reds on the run!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Impressive photoshop......that red is cool


----------



## Andrea1973 (Oct 26, 2006)

saltwatersensations said:


> !0 point from my East Texas Lease Last weekend. Taken from stand with an Iphone. He had other things on his mind :biggrin:


those sure are some nice racks


----------



## HTownBoi281 (May 13, 2006)

FireEater said:


> Bull Reds on the run!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Photo shop??


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

HTownBoi281 said:


> Photo shop??


I used an app called Tangled FX and did the entire pic with it. 









Then cut out the Red in Paint Shop Pro 5 on my computer. 









Then just placed it directly over the Red in the original pic. 









Tangled FX has a ton of photo variations you can do to a pic. Still learning everything about it.

Sent from my iPhone 5.3 using Tapatalk 2.1


----------

